

Heyzap Arcade Allows Publishers To Easily Add A Gaming Portal To Websites - immad
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/21/heyzap-arcade-allows-publishers-to-easily-add-an-interactive-gaming-portal/

======
TGJ
Becoming a YouTube for flash games does not make sense to me. It is more like
you are throwing names around.

I get that you are implying that you have a large library of games, but when I
see YouTube I think movies but not a movie library. A large collection of one
hit wonders fading away as the next new sensation starts up around the corner.

If you are going to stick with the name dropping, I would suggest changing it
to "Heyzap is quickly becoming _the_ YouTube for Flash Games" to suggest more
of a singular statement that you are the one doing this and not just another
in the list of hopefuls.

~~~
immad
We haven't said Youtube of Flash gaming since January 2009. TC mentioned it in
passing.

Its not something we compare ourselves too.

------
immad
Let me know if you have a suitable social/community/content site that you want
to try the Heyzap Arcade on: immad (At) Heyzap.com.

Or if you have any other feedback.

~~~
redorb
Do you share revenue if/when the iframes have ads? Or where is the incentive
other than engagement (that might be enough)

~~~
immad
We give rev-share on virtual goods. Bigger market than ads

